# This is Triton my daughters service dog



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

*This Triton my daughters service dog*

That just melts my heart. What a wonderful dog--you are blessed to have such a wonderful caregiver for your daughter. I think all service dogs are special. All dogs are special but the service dogs do so much for the humans they serve. I hope your daughter is o.k.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Such a precious soul. Thank you for sharing that special pic. Is your daughter ok now? Sure hope so.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

What a beautiful heart warming picture! Thanks for sharing and prayers to you and your daughter.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He truly is special! She is ok now he is a hard worker an takes care if her before himself. We are blessed to have him 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

STEPH

I found the picture-Triton is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful picture. God bless both of them.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That picture is THE most heart warming picture I have seen. My thoughts are with your daughter and I know she is in good paws.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a beautiful picutre, it says so much more than words could ever express.

My thoughts and prayers to you, your daughter, and her special caregiver.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's totally awesome!


----------

